# 15' or 16' raft for a family of 4?



## Oregon595 (May 25, 2011)

Looking to set up the family for the years to come and wondering if I am better off with a 15' or 16' raft....all comments welcome.....also have a 13' boat that is ailing but still runs great.....both wife and I row...also interested in any feedback on setting up the rigging on these boats...


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

my rule of thumb would be get the smallest boat that meets your needs. reasons would be to save money, space, make transportation and maneuvering easier and deal with our diminishing flows.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

The new Aire 160 Double D looks nice. 

I'm a big fan of ALL double D's,personally...


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

My buddy runs a 14 nrs, wife 2 kids, 2 dogs and the occasional freinds of kids and all the gear you can shake an oar at.
Me I have an aire 156r 2 dogs and a girlfreind, with the gear and gear of 2 others riding along


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

For a family of four I would think a 15' 6" would work nicely. A four bay frame with a drybox or cooler to sit on for the rower, rowing compartment with captains boxes, a drybox or cooler in front of that, and a drop bag with a table and pad for your family to sit on with their feet in the bow. I use a clamshell bag in the stern to secure dry bags and misc gear. Your front drop bag can hold rocket boxes and/or water containers. I also strap a Mississippi duffle on the cooler in front of me with tents and sleeping gear. This also provides back support for my passengers. I have a 14' raft that has all this for 3 of us, and it's comfortable for week long trips, so 15' 6" should work great. You can click on 'images' under my user name to get visual of this type of setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

If you do short trips you can get away with small. _I_f you do long trips or love your creature comforts then go larger. I have 16 foot cat and have done everything from one person in boat 21 days on the grand trip to 4 days 5 people on the Green. I am a very comfort driven rafter, lots of good food and hot showers are some of my priorities. I usually have 2 in boat and carry a large portion of the group gear.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree with wildh2onriver - 15' to 15'6" should work great with a 4 bay frame. If you can mend your "ailing but serviceable" 13 ft. raft for your wife to row as well, then even better. With those two boats you would have your family set up for lots of fun for years to come. I say, don't skimp & regret it later on.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a 16' for a family of four and love it. I wouldn't want to go smaller. I like the big tubes in front. Makes a big playpen for my 3 and 5 year olds. We can take another passenger or two along as well on day trips. Allows for four equal size bays so I can play around with different configurations. A friend has a 15'6 Aire which seems to be comparable in size to my 16' NRS.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

BarryDingle said:


> The new Aire 160 Double D looks nice.
> 
> I'm a big fan of ALL double D's,personally...


Are you sure you didn't start the GC Kate Upton thread???


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

I asked a similar question a while back. Went with a 16' NRS it goes everywhere I go just fine. Last years water and the boat was great no low flow issues. You have the 13' for low water. Not sure what types of trips you do most multidays runs I do are in the lower basins and there is enough water to float a 16' fine at low water. I see 16's on mountain runs at low water too. Search boat size or 16' raft etc., there is a lot about this on the buzz. My next addition will be a 13'. Go with the four bay frame. I have friends with a 15' and this is fine too. I'm glad I went with the 16' and not a 15'.


----------



## gwsdemo (May 5, 2009)

I went 15' for my family of 4. Great all around size for day trips and multiday trips. I went from a 14' to a 15, "personally" I felt the the 15 would give me the best of both worlds since I don't have the luxury of multiple boats, and have been happy with my decision. The nrs e 15 turned out great because of the extra width. 4 bay nrs frame: trex bench with drop bag (foldable table for overnighters) in the front, cooler with the foot bar as the rear supporting bar, cockpit, and drybox behind has worked well so far.

Just my $.02


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have 6 rafts from 11 ft to 20 ft and if I had to choose one it would be mt 143-d arie
Cable of big water great gear boat and fun u-paddle it boat . I also like my 20ft maravi raft but a little tight and low water . All of the info in the preceding post are good advice and look at the boats on the rivers you float and that should help


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I started with a 16' Maravia back in '04 for my family of four. My girls were 6mo and 1.5yo. They're now 8 and 10. We just sold it to buy a newer Aire 156 (still trying to decide between E and R).

I completely agree about getting the 16' boat--especially if your old 13' is serviceable for lower flows or a day paddle-boat trip for just the 4 of you. 

I love having the 16' boat for taking friends and kids' friends.

We added an Aire Trib 13' boat a couple of years ago for day trips. I couldn't imagine having a boat that small for a one-and-only boat.

Buddy of mine has a single Aire 143D as their only boat for a family of four + 1 lab. They don't do a lot of overnights, and it works great for them.

That said, 15' is not much smaller, so in the end, buy whatever fits best for your local rivers.


----------



## Ranco (Jun 18, 2010)

I would highly recommend the Maravia Williwaw 1.5, which is 15 feet. I personally have the Williwaw 1 (which is 14 feet) but I routinly do multiday trips with people who have the 1.5. The 1.5 has much more room, yet its still very managable when it comes to transportation and, of course, navigation. It can easily take 4 people and gear on a multiday trip. Plus, Maravia quality is hard to beat.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Since you already have a 13 footer, I'd go with a 16 footer for the multi day trips.

If you are looking to replace the 13 footer, then I guess it depends on how you intend to use it. I have a 14 footer, and 7 day trips are no problem with it. No dogs, but I do have a family of four. The 14 footer is also great for day trips on the Ark, the Eagle, etc. nice all around size IMO.


----------

